# What happend to sinner_mouse's thread?



## raven3321 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hey, what happened to sinner_mouse's thread? He was confronting his wife yesterday about an 11 year affair. Was he a troll?


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

He was banned once before, so I imagine he was banned once again. Not only was he previously banned, he made no secret of his new "identity", and actually even flaunted it and called out the the Mod who banned him. There are more than one type of troll on the internet.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

He broke a TAM rule. If someone is banned -and he was- then it is forbidden to come back under another identity. Which is what he did, openly stating this in his new thread.

It was really only a matter of time until his new identity was banned, too.


----------



## WalterWhite420 (Dec 27, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> He broke a TAM rule. If someone is banned -and he was- then it is forbidden to come back under another identity. Which is what he did, openly stating this in his new thread.
> 
> It was really only a matter of time until his new identity was banned, too.


Did he tell the same story his first time around?


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

His story simply did not really add up. He loved her endlessly and yet somehow in a short period of time he was able to clearly cut everything that meant anything out of his heart. Then in the middle of that he managed to make all the arrangements to leave her. Then tie it all in one day. I think the shamwow story was closest to being able to really do that and even as strong as he was still had difficulty walking away. 


Clay


----------



## raven3321 (Sep 25, 2013)

Clay2013 said:


> His story simply did not really add up. He loved her endlessly and yet somehow in a short period of time he was able to clearly cut everything that meant anything out of his heart. Then in the middle of that he managed to make all the arrangements to leave her. Then tie it all in one day. I think the shamwow story was closest to being able to really do that and even as strong as he was still had difficulty walking away.
> 
> 
> Clay


Yeah, I was up till 3:30 last night reading ShamWow's threads. As I went to bed I realized way to addicted to TAM. I'm fasting with my church starting today; in fact in 5 minutes. TAM is one of the things I'm giving up temporarily. But yeah ShamWow situation was a trip.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

While I am glad that the story (I hope) was made up, it did make for a compelling thread....I guess I'll have to wait for the movie to find out how it ended.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

WalterWhite420 said:


> Did he tell the same story his first time around?


He told different parts of the same story, I think?


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

raven3321 said:


> Yeah, I was up till 3:30 last night reading ShamWow's threads. As I went to bed I realized way to addicted to TAM. I'm fasting with my church starting today; in fact in 5 minutes. TAM is one of the things I'm giving up temporarily. But yeah ShamWow situation was a trip.


I think each person has there own reasons and needs for being here. I am here to really try to help me get a better understanding of how to deal with my insecurities from being cheated on. I still have nightmares occasionally and days where I trigger. I sometimes feel like I'm experiencing a slight panic attach maybe an anxiety but I am not sure. I have done really well on my ability to identify when these come up. I hope in time I wont have to ever deal with them at all. I don't blame you for taking time out. I hope things go better for you. 

Clay


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

He is on mb.com with a more crazy first post ending:rofl:


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Jonesey said:


> He is on mb.com with a more crazy first post ending:rofl:


Oh, dear.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Oh, dear.


Oh dear is right...LOL. Did you go over and read it? LOL... he has a grand total of one reply to that bullsh!t.

So far.. - Marriage Builders® Forums


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

This was the guy who threw the dude out of his house - naked -, and then he got in his car and drove away, right?

My guess is that the poster wasn't necessarily a troll, looking to get a rise out of people.

I'm thinking he probably did have a cheating wife, and that his story was just that - a fictional account of what he WISHES he had done. Sometimes that sort of writing is cathartic. This just isn't the place for it.

Unfortunately, he suckered a few people in and even went so far to acknowledge a few of them and their tactics (which he supposedly used) in his thread.

Fortunately, a few people pointed out that it would be awfully hard to drive away in your car whilst naked, unless one has a key taped to an ass cheek for just such an occasion.  Never mind leaving your clothes, wallet and phone in somebody else's house.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Wrong guy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## too (May 27, 2013)

alexm said:


> This was the guy who threw the dude out of his house - naked -, and then he got in his car and drove away, right?


You're thinking about WalterWhite420, who actually posted earlier in this thread.

I can't recall exactly, but I think sinner_mouse is the guy whose wife wouldn't sleep with him until they were married because she wanted them to save themselves for each other. But then he found out years later that when they were teenagers on the same day his father, it might have been step-father, was beating the **** out of him, she was getting fraggled by some other guy.

I think that was the story, obviously missing a lot of it, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

too said:


> You're thinking about WalterWhite420, who actually posted earlier in this thread.
> 
> I can't recall exactly, but I think sinner_mouse is the guy whose wife wouldn't sleep with him until they were married because she wanted them to save themselves for each other. But then he found out years later that when they were teenagers on the same day his father, it might have been step-father, was beating the **** out of him, she was getting fraggled by some other guy.
> 
> I think that was the story, obviously missing a lot of it, but I'm not 100% sure.


Oh, yeah. That's the guy. His story -the link's a couple of posts above- has become even weirder. So weird that it makes me think...


----------

